# Hauntcast 33 is on the air



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Lost footage from Skully and Baker’s search for the elusive Kweer ***** including a look into Skully’s past kicks off this month’s tent-shredding episode featuring an interview with Eric Lowther of Haunted Overload and the toe-tappin’ jamboree from Hell known as The Bloody Jug Band. Revenant with News From Beyond and Grimlock with Access Hollyween updates. Cragmire from The Bloody Jug Band checks in on the Bone Phone and we spin their cut “Boy Named Lucy”. The Mistress of Mayhem waxes nostalgic for Scar Stuff and retro make-up kits. Johnny Thunder serves up new magazines, a new web series, previews of Final Destination 5 and Fright Night 3D and coughs up his review of indie horror flick, If A Tree Falls. “Graverobber Blues” by The Bloody Jug Band. The Safety Play: Act I in Theater of the Mind. Denhaunt from his new digs in Sin City with a tutorial for building a cheap and easy trigger mechanism for a prop controller. “Blood Train” by The Bloody Jug Band. Mad Props for Greg aka Niblique71′s Fester D. Krepid prop, winner of Haunt Forum’s $20 Prop Challenge. Something Wick-Ed comes this way with scare designs and examples and how to achieve them successfully. “Last Time Again” by The Bloody Jug Band.
http://hauntcast.net/


----------

